# Chinese Secret Nuke Sub Base



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/majornews/1917167/Chinese-build-secret-nuclear-submarine-base.html


----------



## A.J.McMahon (Oct 21, 2007)

*Very Interesting! They took over must of our shipping years ago, what next?*


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Not another set of dodgy photos! Next you'll be telling me that they have WMD.


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Pray tell,how can China,by building anything in China,be challenging U.S.power?Does the U.S.have power within China that needs to be challenged?We need to be told!!


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

I am sure the Chinese are delighted that this is on the net ?? Someones head will roll .
We will have to reactivate Sean Connery / Miss Money Penny et Al .

Regards Derek


----------



## Bearsie (Nov 11, 2006)

Derek Roger said:


> I am sure the Chinese are delighted that this is on the net ?? Someones head will roll .
> We will have to reactivate Sean Connery / Miss Money Penny et Al .
> 
> Regards Derek


Derek, I wish we could! Them were the days! (Thumb) 

On the other hand we Westerners must be schizophrenic! For decades we bothered the poor souls to become capitalistic and make high tech gadgets for us at rock bottom prices.
Now that they do we panic!?!

Regards, Bearsie


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Bearsie said:


> Derek, I wish we could! Them were the days! (Thumb)
> 
> On the other hand we Westerners must be schizophrenic! For decades we bothered the poor souls to become capitalistic and make high tech gadgets for us at rock bottom prices.
> Now that they do we panic!?!
> ...


Hopefully the stuff we gave them or allowed them to steal was in some way flawed. Enough time to let us ( old B's ) to continue our retirement .

Cheers Derek


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
Chinese Carriers and Nuclear Submarines, well it is about area denial to the US Carriers and submarines whilst the Chinese get on the real business of taking Taiwan ("The Pearl"), back to the Motherland.
I would imagine that that will be the start of WWIII !, one can only hope that they wait until we are well gone!
Yours aye,
Slick


----------

